# Uglyripe Tomato



## PA Baker (Jan 13, 2005)

Interesting article!  I know I'd buy it if I could find it!

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,144191,00.html


----------



## mudbug (Jan 13, 2005)

gggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....don't get me started!


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2005)

I saw a story on this on the news or some news show a few weeks back. It got me so angry. I would much rather have an ugly, but delicious tomato over a nice red perfectly round, but tasteless tomato any day!


----------



## middie (Jan 13, 2005)

exactly what gb said


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 13, 2005)

Is the Uglyripe the nearly black-colored one? I remember reading about something similar last summer. Looks like any prospect of tasty tomatoes is doomed for the near future, huh?

Edit: Guess I could have done a Google search before I asked the question. The uglyripe isn't dark colored and any similarity to a "cat" doesn't seem to be there. It's creased, but that's about it.  :?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2005)

I think the nearly black one is some kind of heirloom tomato called Black Brandywine or possibly Black Krim - but that's just a guess!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 13, 2005)

I did some searching but couldn't find any reference to the particular tomato I was thinking of.  :? Elf, you're probably right, I really don't know too much about tomato varieties.  :?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't either - I just remember this particular variety - and I was going by the picture


----------



## marmalady (Jan 14, 2005)

The purplish ones could be 'Cherokee Purples', an heirloom tomato.

We need to find local sources and farmer's markets, and talk to them about growing some of these delicious 'heirloom' varieties; although the coastal area of SC is a huge tomato growing region, the mass produced 'Christmas ball' looking tomatoes have no taste, even tho they're right off the vine!  We do have a farmer's market here that's getting more active, and some of the farmers are starting to bring to market their heirloom tomatoes and corn, along with some wonderful greens.  

Mention to them also that restaurants are a great buyer for the 'gourmet' items; the more upscale restaurants are always looking for fresh, local sources.


----------



## Raine (Jan 14, 2005)

FYI

http://www.santasweets.com/ugly-ripe-faq.php


----------



## amber (Jan 14, 2005)

We have them in our grocery store.  They look like a beefsteak tomatoe as someone mentioned, and they are "not perfect".  They have scars on them basically, much like mine do from my garden  I havent tried them yet, but since tomatoes are so expensive now, maybe I will give them a try.  The only tomatoes that have any flavor up here in the North of New England are grape tomatoes, and cherry tomatoes.  So who knows, maybe ugly tomatoes will be tasty.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 14, 2005)

i don't get it. my tomatoes are totally organic, and come out fine year after year. not a lot of bugs damage the flower or fruit causing marks and bumps, such as is the case with apples, but rather attack the tomato plant itself. aphids are it's worst enemy around here. most marks or bumps on tomatoes are from improper soil and water management, like blossom end rot and problems with cracking.
sounds like an involved scam if you ask me...


----------



## Silversage (Jan 14, 2005)

One more try - I had this all typed up and it booted me off.

Uglyripes are grown in the area I live.  They are really the best tasing tomato on the market.  They are not scarred or blemished, rather they are 'creased' near the top.  

Bucky, it's not  a scam.  Four hurricanes in 6 weeks wiped out much of the tomato crop here.  Naples, where uglis are grown, is just a hop and a skip south of where Hurricane Frances (Cat 5) made landfall.  Not many parts of our state were left unscathed this season.  

Most of the winter produce for the country comes from Florida and California, so to lose as much crop as we did in such a short span of time has been devastating to both the quality and the price of winter produce.

Just wait until you see the next round of orange juice prices.     Three of the four storms hit major inland orange grove areas.


----------



## Silversage (Jan 15, 2005)

One more thought.....

With the torrential rains in California, availability, quality and price of produce are only going to get worse.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 15, 2005)

What ever happened to the "Free Economy" we pride ourselves upon here in the states?  Oh...right...it's "Free" unless some council or board, likely poised to derive personal financial gain, decides we consumers don't know how to choose for ourselves...that is to say we risk choosing something that is not what they want us to choose!

This story just chaps my royal laurels, Elf!

And Toomanydawgs, your point is well taken after the tragic weather events in California.  Yep.  Produce shortages will likely just get worse...or we'll just import some lovely irradiated stuff from way south of the border again.  Yet another reason why I grow my own three seasons out of the year!

What a shame.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 15, 2005)

Get active, folks!  Tell your supermarkets that you're not going to buy their tasteless tomatoes, and suggest they start carrying 'ugliripes' or - gasp - local tomatoes in season.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2005)

almost all markets near me offer both the cardboard flavored tomatoes, as well as vine ripened ones. i only buy the vine ripened ones, even though they are almost double the price. like marmalady said, if everyone avoids the gassed tomatoes and they don't sell, the market will be forced to carry the better ones, ugly or not. it shouldn't matter to them so longas they make a profit.

oh, 2manydawgs, i was interrupted when i was typing last night and completely left out something. i meant that the florida "councils" are running the scam. like audeo says, i'm sure to line their own pockets.

just curious, how did the ugli's survive the storms? are they that hardy? if so, i'd think every florida farmer would be growing them next season.


----------



## kyles (Jan 16, 2005)

I have many "beefs" about the quality of tomatoes. In this country, they can be appalling. What upsets me is the loss of heirloom varieties, and now you either get big red ones, little red ones or plum, and that's it, no differntiation. Unfortunately i have no room here to grow anything (although I am still considering hiring an allotment).

I grew the most gorgeous tomatoes in Australia. My favourites were called Black Russian. When ripe that were a very strange purply greenish blackish red colour (I know - not very attractive) and they had the most amazing flavour, I can't describe it! (I can't even do the colour justice)

There are so many scams amongst supermarkets etc to dominate what we eat. And don't even start me on "organic" vegetables in supermarkets and food miles!!!!!!


----------



## Lifter (Jan 16, 2005)

Just a thought on this thread...

We get various types in our grocery stores here in Canada

Through the growing season, local grown are usually on offer, as are USA grown, though the latter are frequently hydroponic, and typically lower quality, as you might expect, as they are grown at a distance, and likely picked green to be "ripened", if you can call it that, with gases, similar to banana's...

Our local  roadside stands finish off anywhere between late October and mid November, when we are dependent on USA, Mexican and Chilean produce.

The American produce that we get offered (you guys probably save the best for yourselves!) is pretty much what we locally refer to as "woodies"; the Chliean, when you can get it, is not bad, but hardly an "heirloom" (I'm understanding my beloved "BeefSteaks" to be "heirlooms"?  Please correct me and advise what I should be attempting to grow this year!)

Noted that the cluster tomato's, the vine ripes, etc, were selling for $2.99a pound a week ago, but for $3.99 you could get 5 lbs of tomato in a tray pack, from Mexico...I bought the Mexicans, and we are enjoying the heck out of them, near perfect, correct texture, etc...just lacking that extra few days on the vine, and "time-picking" them in the mid-morning, when they've soaked up the previous night's watering and "sugared" that bit from the morning sun...

Lifter


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 16, 2005)

Hubby was in the grocery store with me on Sunday and dragged me over to an ugly ripe tomato display that I'd walked right by.  He pointed at it, all excited like a little kid, and said "See!  I listen to you!"   

Anyway, I bought one and I have to say for a tomato in the middle of the winter, this sucker was delicious!  Very meaty and a nice, sweet, real tomato flavor.  I sliced it for my quesadilla last night, and as I did it reminded me of slicing a summer tomato from my garden--very meaty throughout--not all liquid and seeds.

They were $1.99/lb at my store.  Not a great price, but compared to the standard winter tomato prices this year, I didn't mind paying that much because of the quality.

I'm so glad to know they're being distributed now!  Be sure to take a look at your store, too.  It will be interesting to see how much the market supports them.


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2005)

I can't wait to check my store now. I have been dying for a good tomato lately,


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 16, 2005)

Me too, I'm heading to the store in about an hour. If the Uglyripe is showing up in Pennsylvania, they're hopefully showing up in Ohio, too!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 16, 2005)

Damp, you don't have Giant grocery stores do you?  I know they're throughout the Midatlantic with different names (Martin's, Edward's in NJ, Giant).  Anyway, if they're around you, check there first--that's where I found mine.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 17, 2005)

Is 'Giant Eagle' part of that group? The nearest one of those is about 45 minute drive. I have a Kroger that's 5 minutes away and they do not have any Uglyripes. They do have a fresh shipment of Roma tomatoes that look pretty good, I might do pasta tomorrow.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 17, 2005)

No, Giant Eagle is a different company.  I grew up with them, tho, when we lived in Western PA.  Maybe luvs can see if they have them--she has Giant Eagles around her.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 21, 2005)

Boy, I feel priviledged to have my store inform me through the internet of the ugly tomato.  I went right up there, tried them, wonderful.  Hardly no white inside at all.  The thing I don't understand is you don't refrigerate them.  I just wonder where they come up with these different vegetables.  I never heard of them before.  They sure do have good flavor.  I just hope i don't read somewhere that they fill some kind of covering up with the meat and juice and passes it off as ugly.  If I didn't know better I would be sure they came from someone's garden.  Especially since they are not cold.  Just love them.  Pretty expensive.  What isn't?


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> The thing I don't understand is you don't refrigerate them.


You should actually never refrigerate any tomato. The cold temp permanently destroys certain flavor compounds in the fruit.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 22, 2005)

GB doesn't the tomatoes get soft then?  The guys at the store bring them from the cooler.  Don't you refrigerate any of your tomatoes?  Do you have enough room to leave them on the counter?  I try to go to the store only once week.  I would have to go everyday if  i didn't put them in the fridge.


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2005)

I usually go to the store daily so I don't buy a ton of tomatoes all at once. In the summer when I grow my own I do have a lot on hang. I have a hanging wire basket (3 tiers) that I keep them in when I have a lot. The don't go sort, but they are usually used up pretty quickly. I do keep some tomato products in the fridge I will admit. Things like ketchup and a tube of tomato paste, but those things are usually so processed and heated that the damage has already been done.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 24, 2005)

GB just got 3lbs again and there was some kind of styrofoam? netting around them that I kept and put them in there when I got home.  I am making the eggplant recipe with salami that amber posted some time ago.  My family can't eat enough of that.  They will want it until they get tired and then tell me to fix something else with the eggplant.  They are all  partial to eggplant.  I heard it contains potassium or something beneficial.  Did you try her dish?  Maybe you don't care for salami.


----------



## GB (Feb 24, 2005)

I am not sure if I saw that recipe. I will have to take a look. I love salami


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 24, 2005)

GB eggplant creation is what is listed under.  Just look and see if you like ingredients, since you have tomatoes already!


----------



## GB (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks ITK! That does look like a great recipe. I will have to give it a shot


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 24, 2005)

Let me know that I didn't mislead you.  Not a lot of work involved.


----------

